#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-14
<phillw> wxl: ping
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-16
<tsimonq2> phillw, wxl, ianorlin: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4aio7g/does_anyone_else_really_like_lxqt_what_can_we_do/ might interest you :)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-17
<ianorlin> meh I like lxqt-runner and the menu being different
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-19
<phillw> wxl: ping
<phillw> be aware of bug 1559507
<ubot93> bug 1559507 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Keyboard selection is missed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1559507
<phillw> tsimonq2: can you check out the bug ^^, thanks
<bipul> Hi tsimonq2
#lubuntu-devel 2016-03-20
<Chelsea_Jurgens> hello
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-16
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: to answer your question, no, there weren't changes in the lubuntu packageset.
<cyphermox> tsimonq2: are you expecting anything?
<tsimonq2> cyphermox: Not really, was just curious
#lubuntu-devel 2017-03-18
<lynorian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1671273 oh wow I did not really follow this that much
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1671273 in firefox (Ubuntu) " PulseAudio requirement breaks Firefox on ALSA-only systems" [High,Confirmed]
<lynorian> I really wonder what this means for 16.04.3 or 17.04?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-12
<lynorian> zsync in progress of 18 .04 I had a really busy week last week like the busiest in years 
<tsimonq2> OK cool, no problem lynorian 
<lynorian>  pcmanfm-qt trying to open releaase.gpg in calibre that way true madness lies
<lynorian> from a bootable media image 
<lynorian> why why 
<lynorian> this seems a bit misplaced https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg/+bug/1706701 but what of our packages is it broken against I wonder not that I would have been likely to find it there
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1706701 in gnupg (Ubuntu) "Default Keyring is not unlocked for the user in Lubuntu" [Undecided, New]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian, Could you subscribe the Lubuntu Packages Team if you haven't already?
<lynorian> tsimonq2, done
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lynorian> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2/+bug/1755096 is why I went there in the first place so even I was a bit suprised
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1755096 in gnupg2 (Ubuntu) "s/send/sent for delsig in manpage" [Undecided, New]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-seeds] lubuntu-lugito pushed 1 new commit to bionic: https://git.io/vxJGg
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-seeds/bionic b7fe0f4 Adam Conrad: Move lvm2 to live-common in the platform seeds.
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-14
<lubot> D 7 was added by: D 7
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot> <D 7> Hello;)
<wxl> slack irc gateways are going away bah
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, We don't use it anyway.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Good riddance, Slack is not a good platform.
<wxl> we never DO use it, but we do have it listed
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hm
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<lubot> * tsimonq2 hands @VikingRedwolf the axe :P
<lubot> <fbnbmns> :D
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I wanted to use it but SIMON didn't :|
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, Right. :P
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes. You said "we have too many networks" then you created 3 telegram channels :|
<lyn||orian> tsimonq2, I don't know any way to automate getting the version numbers into the manual I even asked ahoneybun and he did not have any good way of getting that done
<lyn||orian> in person no less
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can take a look.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #23: Start page for pulse audio volume control. (master...master) https://git.io/vxIQV
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-15
<A9HD74clue> THIS IS A FREENODE BREAKING NEWS ALERT!! Hitechcg AND opal ARE GOING AT IT RIGHT NOW WITH A LOT OF FIGHTING AND ARGUING WOW YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS!! TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION...AGAIN TYPE /JOIN ## TO SEE THE ACTION!!
<A9HD74clue> drkokandy lyn||orian ubot9 gryphon lyn
<lubot> Colobarre was added by: Colobarre
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Colobarre, o/
<lubot> <Colobarre> (Sticker, 512x512) http://vps.tsimonq2.net//file_3905.webp
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] tsimonq2 closed pull request #23: Start page for pulse audio volume control. (master...master) https://git.io/vxIQV
<lubot2> alissonmoura was added by: alissonmoura
<lubot2> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
<lubot2> <alissonmoura> @tsimonq2, thank you!
<lubot2> <alissonmoura> I'm new user on this system. I'm from Brasil
<lubot2> <wh0is> @alissonmoura, é nós mano hahaha
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-17
<Kamilion> uh, so I got the daily iso
<Kamilion> and when i start it, I get this?
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/zJp9J/abf66da1bb.png
<Kamilion> clicking OK does nothing
#lubuntu-devel 2018-03-18
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] m4sk1n pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vx34t
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- lubuntu-manual/master d055f92 Marcin Mikołajczak: Update translation files to current sources...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [lubuntu-manual] ianorlin opened pull request #25: Start pules audio volume control and a page for chapter4 (master...master) https://git.io/vx3zI
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL825254458cf1: Fix featherpad capitilizatoin] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL825254458cf1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4319c47f1543: Minor spelling plus capitilaztion fixes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4319c47f1543
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb30a54d4c7a4: Add start of file type tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb30a54d4c7a4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALba66e77445c6: mv pcmanfm-qt file search to own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALba66e77445c6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad5af1893acf: Add properties for file search] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad5af1893acf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4db47c78ef62: Add file search by date] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4db47c78ef62
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb546454e267: minor correction for trash bin checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb546454e267
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc1e852610511: Reword empty trash in pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc1e852610511
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4fa94be4435a: Clarify switching to devices by side pane] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4fa94be4435a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b322fb3b3ba: Add note on needing to restart pcmanfm-qt in prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b322fb3b3ba
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL457b2ed98151: Clarify restore from tray icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL457b2ed98151
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALafc104380179: Add how to fully quit nobleNote] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALafc104380179
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3dfa76a059bf: Fix captilizatoin for alignment] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3dfa76a059bf
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> @tsimonq2 [If anyone happens to be within easy driving range of Green Bay, Wisconsin: https …], Well poop. Our church’s men’s retreat is this weekend. So I’ll be at a center in Plymouth, WI with limited access to my tech.  ... But since you’re just a stone’s throw from Milwaukee, I look forward to making one in the near futur
<lubot> e.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Dreamingwolf [Well poop. Our church’s men’s retreat is this weekend. So I’ll be at a center in …], Awesome!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Where are you located out of, btw?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Oh, Milwaukee?)
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Milwaukee, a 5 minute walk from Miller Park.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Oh nice!
<lubot> Zero_cool7870 was added by: Zero_cool7870
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Zero_cool7870 [<reply to image>], Welcome!
<lubot> <aptghetto> @tsimonq2 [If anyone wants to fix the symbols errors on libfm-qt in the ci/unstable branch, …], How did you fix this? ... With a simple `debuild`? With `dpkg-gensymbols`?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @aptghetto [How did you fix this? ... With a simple debuild? With dpkg-gensymbols?], I'll explain in a little bit
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf65e67806400: Fix menu for 1.5 line spacing] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf65e67806400
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1058517bb222: Fix fields in menu entries] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1058517bb222
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6599bb1aaa22: Fix capitilization for lowriter launch on menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6599bb1aaa22
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL38529a31b554: Fix capitilization of config center] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL38529a31b554
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbd5d549d7986: Add alterate naviagation ways for lxqt-configuration-center] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbd5d549d7986
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d351e947402: Fix gtk settings typos] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d351e947402
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL92d0fb6bc643: Add icon tabs typo fix and note about logging out and in again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL92d0fb6bc643
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd0dbc94baee8: Fix capitilization issues in appearance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd0dbc94baee8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL07f747969f2a: Add preview cursor info to appearance] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL07f747969f2a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa587949af869: clarify require confirmation checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa587949af869
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeaa815a3b581: Fix NTP checkbox on date and time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeaa815a3b581
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46ba7cf691e7: Fix timezone tab capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46ba7cf691e7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4fb289ea29f2: Fix styling of desktop browse button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4fb289ea29f2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6c954809dacc: Style wallpaer mode drop down] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6c954809dacc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf48edf3e19eb: Add selecting bacgkround color to desktop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf48edf3e19eb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL07649ab74c0b: Fix background color fixes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL07649ab74c0b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL197dc2584b78: Add desktop prefrences launch by right click] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL197dc2584b78
<wxl> this is interesting https://developers.google.com/season-of-docs/
<wxl> lynorian you should especially check that out
<lynorian> wxl where did you find something that awesome
<wxl> a few years back i did gsoc for kde and i'm still on the mailing list and it popped up
<lynorian> need at least two people to sign up
<lynorian> https://developers.google.com/season-of-docs/docs/admin-guide
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bf383280813: Fix capitilization desktop notification] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bf383280813
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL09fe2e34e86f: clarify advanced settings tab and duration fields] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL09fe2e34e86f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL894f099d1e83: Fix long list and some capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL894f099d1e83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL44a349052a91: Properly style Acceleration of mouse] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL44a349052a91
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b1217b5ec49: Fix capitilization For checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b1217b5ec49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71607e5e5280: Fix keyboard tab capitilization areas] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71607e5e5280
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1c595324288e: More button typo fixes for keyboard layout] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1c595324288e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0d5d272cd756: Fix capitilization on launching locale] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0d5d272cd756
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2aa0d33c1dd9: Add monitor settings capitilization fixes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2aa0d33c1dd9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL85bc5310262b: Fix appearnce tab capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL85bc5310262b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b8d2f61a6e9: Add retain a border checkbox] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b8d2f61a6e9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL245523b8ba77: rm duplicated checkboxes] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL245523b8ba77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL289e96c5c2fe: Fix font tab of openbox settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL289e96c5c2fe
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc2d11050c1e6: Add note for multimonitor settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc2d11050c1e6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2eb15944e102: Fix capitilization of more openbox settings] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2eb15944e102
<tsimonq2> The IRC bridge is down, as well as Phab.
<tsimonq2> We're aware of it and working towards a solution.
<teward> blame DO.  No I'm sorry... blame Simon :P
<teward> *shoots self*
<tsimonq2> teward: Shush.
<teward> :P
<tsimonq2> https://lubuntu.me/infrastructure-data-loss/
<wxl> so the tasks are for sure gone?
<wxl> the fucking wiki is gone??????// 
<wxl> my &#^$*&^!@&*^ packaging tutorial is gone?
<tsimonq2> Yes. :(
<lynorian> tsinomonq2 what about the cron job that builds the manual?
<tsimonq2> That's gone, but the manual itself is fine.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> IRC bridge is back.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Phabricator is next.
<tsimonq2> Any thoughts on requiring 2FA to log into Phab?
<wxl> requiring no, optional cool
<tsimonq2> wxl, teward, kc2bez, lynorian, @HMollerCl, et. al: PHAB IS UP, GO GET YOUR ACCOUNTS :D
<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe go through all your emails and see if you can't recreate tasks
<tsimonq2> ok
<tsimonq2> We'll just need teward to do MTA stuff
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: maybe go through all your emails and see if you can't recreate …], Or telegram history
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We have Telegram history
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, use it to recreate tasks
<lubot> <HMollerCl> But major problem should be the repositories
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Or not?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [But major problem should be the repositories], They're all mirrored to GitHub
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So it's no problem
<lubot> <lynorian> not we had mirror on github and can always be recreated from local git repos
<tsimonq2> Exactly.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Good
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Where are the dailies hosted? Can I download the last?
<lubot> <lynorian> that was not our info but canonical on cdimage.ubuntu.com or use the link from iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<kc2bez> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/
<guiverc> fyi:  19.04 qa-test on ultrabook, and cannot connect to wifi (haven't had issues with this before), ip link shows wlp1s0 device, but nm-tray popup shows no devices (connection info, or edit connections),  media check good...  similiar issue now on x201 too with `ip link` showing enp0s25 & wlp2s0 but only wired appearing in edit.connections (nothing showing connection.info)
<lynorian> guiverc: what frequency is the network
<wxl> nm-tray at least hasn't changed since october
<guiverc> i have both 5ghz & 2.4ghz;   i've tested this semi-regularly (esp. on x201)
<guiverc> i'll continue exploration..  (will later test on sl510, another laptop I regularly use too)  - this is new I believe
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-13
<lynorian> both don't work?
<guiverc> nope, sony v??o ultra & thinkpad x201 both fail, sony has no ethernet, but x201 connection.info box is ALL BLANK, ie. not even showing the eth0 info (which isn't connected yet, i haven't found cable yet)
<guiverc> with ethernet connected, connection info does show enp0s25 port..  (no longer blank)
<lynorian> tsimonq2: ssl error on going to manual.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <kc2bez> @guiverc [<guiverc> fyi:  19.04 qa-test on ultrabook, and cannot connect to wifi (haven't …], Is this on the install or live? Live is working for me. Installing now.
<guiverc> live only
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> tsimonq2: ssl error on going to manual.lubuntu.me], Yeah, it's not done yet
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 can I get a container for manual. please?
<guiverc> Sorry, please ignore everything I've said - stupid user error I'm now pretty sure.. Apologies.
<lubot> <kc2bez> No worries. Thanks for testing.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> last daily doesn't autologin in live
<wxl> guiverc: you need me to kill the bug?
<wxl> ^^ anyone else seeing the lack of autologin in live???
<guiverc> i had autologin on x201 & sony thing (same thumbdrive, download ~hour ago)
<wxl> pro tip: if you want to know the version of the daily iso you're on, look at the head of /etc/apt/sources.list in live
<lubot> <kc2bez> Auto login worked fine for me.
<guiverc> thanks wxl :)   
<wxl> np :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> mmm, maybe it's pointing an older iso
<lubot> * kc2bez 20190312
<guiverc> as for bug, I've marked it invalid; wxl if you can kill it more so, please do.
<wxl> that's good and killed guiverc thx :)
<guiverc> 20190312 is ISO i'm using too
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok 20190312 now
<lubot> <HMollerCl> about lxqt, printers, and other icons are black again sighs!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> they were ok las week
<lubot> <HMollerCl> pulseaudio icon is also diferent.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I had that icon in august 2019
<guiverc> wxl - changed bug title to "19.04 Lubuntu QA-Test - System isn't [user] IDIOT proof yet"  :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tsimonq2 can I see a log to find out why the .desktop for additiona driver wasn't created?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/view/head:/data/software-properties-drivers-qt.desktop.in
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that  one
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but tihis one was created: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/view/head:/data/software-properties-qt.desktop.in
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 will set one up
<lubot> <teward001> i was out when yuo pinged sorry
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 container deployed
<lubot> <teward001> .26
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks
<lubot> <teward001> yep
<lubot> <tsimonq2> The Lubuntu Manual is back
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I asked @lynorian to use GitHub for now, until we get everything bootstrapped again
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward001 Could you do the SSL fun for it please?
<lubot> <teward001> Glory to Arstotzka, that's one more thing that's back up!  *shot*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hah
<lubot> <teward001> uhm... oopsies, it's not in the domain, regenerating cert from hell...
<wxl> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!
<lubot> <teward001> god do I love knowing the world.
<lubot> <teward001> *summons evil to make certs work*
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 cert expanded
<lubot> <teward001> should just work ow
<teward> *drags wxl out behind the barn*
<wxl> whoa this is getting weird quickly
<teward> *tosses wxl into the 30ft deep pit, then leaves him in there*
<apt-ghetto> Do you have plans for march 31st?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Does who? :)
<lubot> <lynorian> deep pits are not good for blameless postmortems
<wxl> you mean cesar chavez day/international transgender day of visibility
<wxl> or more importantly WORLD BACKUP DAY
<apt-ghetto> http://www.worldbackupday.com/en
<wxl> (not more importantly, more relevantly)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<wxl> apparently also international drug checking day... strange
<Eickmeyer> Huh. Lubot doesn't want to play nicely with animated gifs atm.
<wxl> let's not forget shortly after is the first of three cthulhu days of the year.. april 2nd. join us to worship the old ones http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Cthulhu_Day
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Eickmeyer [<Eickmeyer> Huh. Lubot doesn't want to play nicely with animated gifs atm.], Not yet
<wxl> @lynorian: is there a recording of your presentation (with audio)??
<lynorian> I don't think with audio
<lynorian> my mic worked in the room but did not get sent to the stream
<lynorian> my voice is a bit quiet
<wxl> it didn't get sent or it got sent quietly?
<wxl> if the latter, i could grab it and potentially boost it and repost it
<lubot> <lynorian> the audio didn't get sent but then my Q&A did
<wxl> aw hell, that sucks.
<wxl> maybe we should post your slides + the Q&A then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> And photos!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> It will be more compelling
<wxl> yeah
<lynorian> wxl don't trying watching that whole stream at 100% either some of it got way too loud
<wxl> lynorian: you'd think they'd have figure out the sound by then
<wxl> so i just booted the daily and i see this user-home.desktop.74FTYZ file on the desktop. wth is that?
<lubot> <kc2bez> It wasn't there yesterday.
<wxl> can you confirm?
<wxl> for today i mean?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will when I get home. In transit now.
<wxl> np
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can confirm
<wxl> wth is that about
<wxl> if anyone can give this attention and further confirmation, i'd appreciate it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trojita/+bug/1797665
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1797665 in trojita (Ubuntu) "segfault when repeatedly sorting" [Medium, Confirmed]
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: do I just need to boot Lubuntu and test with trojita or something?  Or is that the default email client?  I keep forgetting what is because Simon doens't update docs :P
<wxl> it's the default email client
<wxl> theoretically it should act similar on other DEs/distros/flavors but..
<wxl> actually come to think of it i'll get kubuntu on this, too
<lubot> <teward001> Disco+ or would Bionic have that as default too?  I don't want to redownload the ISO xD
<wxl> cosmic+
<lubot> <teward001> ok
<lubot> <teward001> i have a disco daily :P
<lubot> <teward001> might test that
<wxl> there ya go
<wxl> i just repro'd in it
<lubot> <teward001> *loads his MASSIVE inbox*
<lubot> <kc2bez> I haven't tested it in a bit but I have it all set up on one of my machines and can give it a go again.
<wxl> TIL cmake is on the live cd. weird.
<kc2bez> wxl: @tsimonq2 where did you see the weird desktop file? On the live iso or install? I wasn't able to find it on my physical machine.
<wxl> on live
<lubot> <lynorian> on the desktop?
<wxl> @lynorian: yep
<wxl> what's weird is i was doing something with a live cd and looked at the desktop and it wasn't there, so i don't know if it's ephemeral or what
<lynorian> I think I saw that but have not teted recently sorry for not filing a bug
<wxl> np
<wxl> i'm trying to track down this trojita thing more (and working) so haven't bothered digging any deeper
<lubot> <kc2bez> No worries. I can try a VM too.
<wxl> btw dan did i read your comment correctly that you couldn't reproduce the trojita bug with 10-14 emails?
<wxl> (or rather do i interpret it correctly)
<lubot> <kc2bez> I guess I wasn't clear apologies. It took at least 15 so yeah 10-14 was still good (no segfault)
<wxl> strange
<wxl> cuz i actually incremented up to 10 and it was right at 10 where it did it for me
<lubot> <kc2bez> It is strange. I will make another comment (I should have included it). It is a physical machine (laptop) with 8gig of RAM.
<wxl> i'm testing on a vm so it might be related to memory
<lynorian> to be fair aren't all segmentation faults releated to memory
<wxl> i guess what i mean is that the number of emails required to cause the problem might be proportional to the amount of available memory
<wxl> lynorian: i mean it's always related in some way or another to memory, right?
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> on the kde bug they suggested using asan which i've never done before
<wxl> ugh i installed and now i'm having trouble reproducing
<wxl> i can always reproduce in live
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1
<wxl> finally got it to go
<lynorian> what is asan
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AddressSanitizer
<wxl> tl;dr it detects memory corruption bugs
<wxl> it's in clang and gcc
<lubot> <profetik777> Anyone notice a longer than usual hang time from login screen ? It seems to unusually long before im in. Not crazy long but def not what I've seen w heavier systems. Just curious.
<lubot> <profetik777> Its on our church machine so I'll get exact time when I'm there but I didnt see a bug listed but wanted to inquire here before i do
<wxl> you mean on the daily or something?
<lubot> <teward001> longer than usual hang time can happen due to unrelated things (hardware age for instance)
<lubot> <teward001> (just making that known :P)
<kc2bez> wxl: I had to increase my folder to 17 messages on my Ryzen 7 with 32Gig
<kc2bez> Still had a segfault though.
<wxl> i bet it's based on the size of the mailbox rather than the number of messages per se
<teward> FWIW I'm zsyncing a daily ISO at the moment
<teward> and going to test with my fairly LARGE mailbox
<wxl> i'm TRYING to use asan. i'm sort of poking at it and seeing if i can get it to work
<teward> wxl: i'm going to set my debug ulimit to unlimited, get the coredump, and then run that through gcc
<teward> see if I can't track it down :P
<teward> welcome to debugger land xD
<wxl> yepp
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-14
<lubot> <teward001> the heck is up with cdimage and unstable download speeds 😐
<lubot> <Eickmeyer> @teward001 [the heck is up with cdimage and unstable download speeds 😐], Evvverrryyyythhhiinnnnggg  iisss  slllooowwwwwwwwwww tooooodaaaayyyyy.
<lubot> <teward001> loo
<lubot> <teward001> lol*
<lubot> <teward001> problem was actually zsync
<wxl> it's almost as slow as compiling in a vm
<wxl> oh wait
<lubot> <teward001> TL;DR: don't use the zsync snap 😛
<Eickmeyer> wxl: +1
<wxl> XD
<wxl> Eickmeyer: i'm actually doing it as we speak XD
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: not as slow as decompiling you using a Java based decompiler lol
<wxl> i'm still ignoring you XD
<lubot> <teward001> lol
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: now that I have the ISO I"m spinning the VM now :)
<lubot> <teward001> to TEST
<lubot> <teward001> do we have replicateable conditions, CPU cores, RAM allocation, etc.?
<Eickmeyer> I triggered an Ubuntu Studio image rebuild to hopefully get us our first image in a week after fixing a bug in a package causing livecd-rootfs too freak out. I expect it to be done Saturday. XD
<wxl> the conditions are not entirely clear EXACTLY but it seems that there's some proportion of size of mailbox to available memory. if you have a big mbox it should be no issue. basically you just open the inbox and twiddle one of the sorting columns a couple times
<wxl> HAHAHAHAHAH
<wxl> but it won't be because of the builders... but the uploading XD
<lubot> <teward001> 4vCPU, 8GBRAM
<lubot> <teward001> god I love having a powerful computer xD
<wxl> dan had 15 with 8gb and i think 17-20 with 32gb
<lubot> <teward001> heh
<wxl> i had 20 with 2gb but most of the messages were really small
<wxl> which is why i think it's an issue of mbox size
<lubot> <teward001> 20 emails you mean
<wxl> y
<kc2bez> I had a couple of HTML messages but most were small test messages to myself.
<wxl> most of mine were subject: test body: test and plain text to boot
<lubot> <teward001> *deploys system "FLOOP"*
<wxl> omg this is the longest last 2% of compiling ever
<wxl> and it's for the freaking tests wth
<teward> wxl: segfault replicated
<teward> but I have FAR more email than any of you who're testing
<lubot> <lynorian> I would try if I didn't have google block me from imap on my main email address
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <teward001> replicated but then reopened and couldn't replicate utnil I opened my trash which had 50 items in it and tried to sort replicate
<lubot> <teward001> which was odd
<wxl> this is my backtrace with the the latest git https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sj2tYZjZsN/
<teward> hmm
<teward> wxl: you did the compiling with debug symbols didn't you :p
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> it's close enough to the upstream backtrace that i'm not too concerned
<wxl> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=399863
<ubot93> KDE bug 399863 in trojita "segfault when repeatedly sorting" [Normal, Confirmed]
<lynorian> is phab back up but not sending email yet?
<kc2bez> I got my verification email earlier.
<lubot> <teward001> lynorian: check your spam
<lubot> <teward001> or send me via PM on IRC your email address you used
<lubot> <teward001> lynorian: also remember Phab got nuked - data loss is a pain
<lubot> <teward001> so if you HAD an account you don't anymore unless you reregged.
<lynorian> got sent to spam
<lynorian> yes I knew that
<lubot> <teward001> as I would expect unfortunately :P
<lubot> <teward001> lynorian: I'm working with SImon and Canonical SA to set up a dedicated 'better' system that will be dedicated to sending mail for Lubuntu infrastructure/services, but I need some DNS stuff done first 😛
<lubot> <teward001> (so waiting on SA)
<lubot> <profetik777> @teward001 [longer than usual hang time can happen due to unrelated things (hardware age for …], it is an older device.
<wxl> @teward001: what's the word, bird?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> THE BIRD IS THE WORD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> EVERYONE KNOWS THAT THE BIRD IS THE WORD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://youtu.be/9Gc4QTqslN4
<lynorian> tsimonq2: do we know how long it will take for pushing to phab to work again?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @lynorian [<lynorian> tsimonq2: do we know how long it will take for pushing to phab to wor …], Another day or two
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not too long
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [<wxl> @teward001: what's the word, bird?], hm?
<lubot> <teward001> oh
<lubot> <teward001> wxl: i confirmed the crash bug :P  as for the rest of LUbuntu's infra, well... *throws salt at @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <teward001> Simon's working on phab :P
<lubot> <teward001> and I'm waiting on hearing back from SA about the SMTP server :P
<wxl> i guess we missed our meeting eh?
<wxl> @teward001 did you leave any comments anywhere re: bug 1797665
<ubot93> Bug 1797665 in trojita (Ubuntu) "segfault when repeatedly sorting" [Medium, Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1797665
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you need anything wxl let me know.
<wxl> thx dan
<wxl> @tsimonq2 we going to skip this week's meeting?
 * lynorian is not feeling the best today
<wxl> sorry :(
<wxl> i just got back from a bunch of back to back doctor's appointments and medication acquisitions
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry, I've been running around
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> My update: still reading through the Debian packaging guide intro that Hans sent. Haven't had time to look at it except on morning train commutes. Seems cool though and I like the progression in terms of volunteer job titles they list for maintainers. I tried asking on Ubuntu-Devel earlier this week but no one was on that knew abo
<lubot> ut Auto Pilot automation. Not sure who else to ask or just to go ahead and see how we can implement it ourselves anyway. That's all for me.
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl no I didnt
<lubot> <teward001> been ultra stressed with work and other things
<wxl> @teward001 i hear you. when you get a chance, please and thank you
<lubot> <teward001> but I will add a note and stack trace of I can find the one I got.  Still want to get the ddebs to test though to see if it's a Qt trace or actually internal so they can see where in that codebase the crash happens
<lubot> <teward001> because things.
<wxl> sounds good to me
<lubot> <teward001> stuck waiting for LP and Keyservers to fix though have a (lib)parted debdiff that I am working on for Bionic with an SRU.
<lubot> <teward001> so the trojita issue isnt at the top of my list
<lubot> <teward001> at least at the moment.
<wxl> all good. i appreciate the help
<lubot> <teward001> glad to help :)  Just gotta balance everything heh
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> also ew how did you get stuck with the parted issue?
<lubot> <teward001> volunteered to prep the debdiff for the SRU.
<wxl> ah, experience :)
<lubot> <teward001> FAT tables on resize in Bionic arent recognizable ON windows after resize, an upstream bug with an upstream patch :P
<lubot> <teward001> all the work for ME is done already lol.  At least the bulk of it is
<lubot> <teward001> and yes this adds to the things I can  quote on an application :P
<lubot> <teward001> experience is good, but I also wasnt busy for a bit so making a debdiff was easy
<lubot> <teward001> still waiting on the LP fix though so it accepts the PPA upload for build tests heh
<wxl> are the builders all hogged up or is lp just being a boo boo head?
<lubot> <teward001> TL;DR gpg keyserver issurs
<wxl> blah
<wxl> dumb
<lubot> <teward001> keys not showing up in some cases
<lubot> <teward001> IS was working on it
<lubot> <teward001> I could always use an OLDER key to sigh with but
<lubot> <teward001> sign with*
<lubot> <teward001> might as well wait for IS to fix the keyserver issue heh
<guiverc> my late update i never pressed enter for: (1) apology for bad lp.bug.reports; sorry  (2) i'm having trouble with pain so doing little.  (3) my plan today was to ask for tasks, short/simple & not requiring great concentration to do when i can (when you come across some...)
<wxl> no problem guiverc :)
<wxl> hope you feel better
<wxl> @lynorian: were you ever able to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1816665 again?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1816665 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 19.04 daily no keyboard  input on live session" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't think so not sure last time I tried
<wxl> next time you get a chance see if you can. if not, i guess we'll call it a fluke and invalidate it.
<lynorian> nope can't reproduce
<wxl> could you make a quick comment as such and i'll invalidate?
<lubot> <lynorian> wxl done
<wxl> and done
<wxl> thx
<wxl> that said i think the usual daily testing would be nice guiverc if you want something to do
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-15
<guiverc> ack
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-16
<wxl> why don't we use kopete?
<kc2bez> In addition or as a replacement to something?
<wxl> in addition. we don't have an IM client, really
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is still alive!!??? It was made by a friend of mine, my contact with suse
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Copete is any alcoholic breverage in Chilean slang
<wxl> i know telepathy is the new thing but it seems too tied to kde (plasmoids, krunner stuff, etc)
<kc2bez> I forgot about ICQ, I haven't been on that in 20 years!
<kc2bez> It looks like bugs are still being addressed so I don't see why not.
<lubot> ROY3663 was added by: ROY3663
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ugh. Banned.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Do we have to use QTerminal? I usually use Sakura terminal these days and prefer it overall but don't know about the dependencies from qt
<apt-ghetto> The freenode#lubuntu channel is not bridged to Telegram
<lubot> <kc2bez> apt-ghetto: Part of the infrastructure snafu earlier in the week.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, because wxl kicked it due to lack of knowledge about how it actually works. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's currently banned in #lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> wxl: GO FIX IT
<lubot> <tsimonq2> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> @SamuelBanya [Do we have to use QTerminal? I usually use Sakura terminal these days and prefer …], You can check dependencies in either muon or by using `apt depends PACKAGENAME`
<apt-ghetto> Do we have a total data loss?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, see the blog post.
<apt-ghetto> That is one way to solve all tasks :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> HAH
<apt-ghetto> Is it possible to register a new account on phab?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yup!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I have to turn on autoapproval
<apt-ghetto> I ask, because the only activity was: People empowered tsimonq2 as an administrator
<tsimonq2> Yeah, that's fixed now.
<tsimonq2> Please, everyone who set up accounts before, do 2FA with your accounts.
<apt-ghetto> What do you propose?
<apt-ghetto> Authy? Or Google Authenticator?
<tsimonq2> I personally use Authy.
<tsimonq2> I think I'm going to make it a requirement to have commit access to our repositories.
<tsimonq2> If I can submit a feature request to Phab, it would be to allow admins for a project to require 2FA to be a member.
<apt-ghetto> Can't you setup a group and add only members who have 2FA enabled?
<tsimonq2> I mean, I can certainly do manual verification, yeah.
<tsimonq2> If anyone is looking to help us recover, the best thing you can do at this point is start creating tasks again.
<tsimonq2> I'll get Lugito up and running again.
<tsimonq2> I have a LUG meeting in an hour, I'll make sure it works then take off for a few hours. :)
<tsimonq2> So, teward broke some stuff and now we have to wait for him. :P
<tsimonq2> I'll be back after my LUG meeting.
<wxl[m]> tsimonq2 the bot was not banned by me so you'll need to complain at someone else
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m] [<wxl[m]> tsimonq2 the bot was not banned by me so you'll need to complain at som …], Mmmkay, any chance you could just glance at ACLs to be sure?
<wxl[m]> I know what I did and didn't do 😂
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 😂
<teward> tsimonq2: what broke
<teward> *shoots tsimonq2 for no real reason whatsoever*
<teward> because it's simple to just revert configs :p
<teward> *pours salt on @tsimonq2*
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @teward [<teward> tsimonq2: what broke], See Telegram
<teward> @tsimonq2: stop using IPs for URIs and configs and use the actual hostnames?
<teward> @tsimonq2 not to mention I don't have admin on the phab instance yet because you never gave my account that access
<teward> soooooooooooooo
<teward> not sure what you WANT me to do here.
<teward> *glares at @tsimonq2*
 * tsimonq2 passes a coffee to teward.
<lubot> <teward001> *explodes*
<lubot> David940094 was added by: David940094
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Banned.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @kc2bez thanks didn't know that about muon
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yeah there is a tab that shows the dependencies for the package.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hmm I wonder if we can figure out if something needs gtk
#lubuntu-devel 2019-03-17
<lubot> Cheryl382 was added by: Cheryl382
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Banned
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @kc2bez @aptghetto congrats on getting commit access :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll give it to @HMollerCl as soon as he enables 2FA
<kc2bez> \o/
<kc2bez> Thanks @tsimonq2
<apt-ghetto> @tsimonq2 Thank you for your trust
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Thanks for your contributions :D
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll write up a guide later on creating new repositories
<lubot> Leon3453 was added by: Leon3453
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd5cebb59824d: Move sentence for icon out of middle of other sentence] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd5cebb59824d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda8a51f6d1ef: Reword note] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda8a51f6d1ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL89ad4384f9ef: Update branding on Mac OS as apple changed it] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL89ad4384f9ef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe87b48303d0a: Fix capitilization of list] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe87b48303d0a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c054748d4b4: Reword explanation of /me] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c054748d4b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL474ad8bb907f: Add code box with command to luanch bluedevil from command line] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL474ad8bb907f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa16a4354e331: add comamnd line for bluedevil send file] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa16a4354e331
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL335d8070b997: Move bluedevil wizard into correct section and  remove then empty section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL335d8070b997
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe620bbd0c7a3: Reword default time zone] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe620bbd0c7a3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ^ wow. Back from scale and already at work
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL08a2e831d674: Fix CLI captilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL08a2e831d674
<lubot> <kc2bez> For those that haven't watched yet: https://youtu.be/lOCWwLwN7xE
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I'm watching that now! I just discovered Alan's channel the other day, and thought if you guys when I saw this last upload!
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL663fbfce9bbd: Add F3 to select layout of keyboard on install] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL663fbfce9bbd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5f23512425c9: Reword swaporff stuff message] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5f23512425c9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbae94d04426c: Reword to advance -> setting up users] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbae94d04426c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL846402df682d: Clarify unomounting data partitions text] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL846402df682d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd4b21e1b2384: Improve Chapter 1 blurb wording] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd4b21e1b2384
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfab1f05840b0: Reduce Booting the Image wordiness] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfab1f05840b0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa256f7f07ee4: Remove uneeded on] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa256f7f07ee4
<lubot> <lynorian> Does anyone have any other planned theming changes?
<lubot> <kc2bez> The wallpaper will change after we select it.
<lubot> <lynorian> of course
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6d4d17187668: Clarify file assoications summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6d4d17187668
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4b4856d5fa36: Add magnfying glass to better clarify search box] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4b4856d5fa36
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7ced4fd646ea: Make Date and Time summary more consice] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7ced4fd646ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T146: libreoffice qt5 vcl] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T146#3249
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-11
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://code.google.com/archive/p/autokey/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> we could automate test perhaps...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with actionaz or autokey-qt
<lubot> <HMollerCl> both in ubuntu repo
<lubot> <HMollerCl> german review  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqrcJU5KfWM
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf8ef01ee990b: Try adding apps might need help with this] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf8ef01ee990b
<The_LoudSpeaker> umm. anyone faced this in qemu? https://share.riseup.net/#ipNCOBFs1fsyy823MABL6Q 
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ @guiverc @hmollercl @kc2bez
<The_LoudSpeaker> actually check this: https://upload.disroot.org/r/RpcnR2b8#JiApIFFZV2HURz40k79d1VUdNC0XN9k1uz6VpO86szg=
<guiverc> The_LoudSpeaker, sorry I don't use qemu, and haven't seen it..  I have seen that effect though, but for me it was a old x86 box using 19.10 so ignored it.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Got this on today's iso.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Didn't get it earlier
<guiverc> understand that; it's likely very different thing to whatever I had/saw (why my first haven't seen it response).  Sorry I can't help
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Yes, that happens haven't been able to solve it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Is because the first window "notifier" calls the second "upgrade"
<wxl> @The_LoudSpeaker that whole ghosting thing is interesting. also https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1768
<ubot93> Issue 1768 in lxqt/lxqt "LXQt display ghosting" [Closed]
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hmmm.
<wxl> i think there may be something similar i saw
<wxl> in a bug somewhere
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openbox/+bug/1862756
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1862756 in openbox (Ubuntu) "Openbox leaves a trail on new windows" [Undecided, Incomplete]
<wxl> that's what i was thinking of, but it's a mess of a bug report
<lynorian> I am having some trouble with the desktop file stuff on the manual
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0345fa85e792: Split close after margins screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0345fa85e792
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6663988554d5: Move torrent properties to its own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6663988554d5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL793c6eadf091: Move basic functionality to top] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL793c6eadf091
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL82849a6f8e4d: Improve localc icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL82849a6f8e4d
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't know if I can do anything about standup I need to get groceries today so paste will be left Was at scale so several days not having free time to contribute … Fixed several typos … Many wording improving fixes … Add F3 for changing keyboard at bootup … add bluedevil command line options for launch … Struggling snap not quite w
<lubot> orking
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8d46751d5190: Update 2048 screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8d46751d5190
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALedeccf50278e: Update nobleNote screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALedeccf50278e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe96d5b4d56e8: Update noblenote-note screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe96d5b4d56e8
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe0e0a8a50241: Update nobleNote-pref screenshot] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe0e0a8a50241
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b7bf6a943b4: Add default button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b7bf6a943b4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf86cbf4e1aa: Update add_key_ex.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf86cbf4e1aa
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb3db2cf07d06: Update alternatives.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb3db2cf07d06
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL54b374db8ad0: Update printers.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL54b374db8ad0
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdd66924a089d: Move first thing you see in Printers up to top and get rid of seperate printers…] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdd66924a089d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1a0b5093e5a8: Move screenshots inline for screensavers] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1a0b5093e5a8
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-14
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4a9305201bbc: Update screensaver-advanced.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4a9305201bbc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2c7519adeba2: Update screensaver.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2c7519adeba2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd20e7bda96fb: Update configuration_center.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd20e7bda96fb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL37c3f90bf808: Update appearance.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL37c3f90bf808
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9b34ac82e8d4: Update appearance-icon-theme.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9b34ac82e8d4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8380803c2462: Update lxqt-theme-tab.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8380803c2462
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL125efe8d927c: Update appearance-font.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL125efe8d927c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa5bd4e023e44: Update appearance-cursor.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa5bd4e023e44
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL73f8a3517cc5: Update brightness.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL73f8a3517cc5
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (Photo, 1080x762) https://i.imgur.com/whnTT3d.jpg Foto de Hans P. Möller
<lubot> <lynorian> hah
#lubuntu-devel 2020-03-15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0ad7709be19: Update kcalc-constants.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0ad7709be19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf28908849e1a: Update kcalc-font-screenshot.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf28908849e1a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfcb35b7cec64: Add spellcheck to its own section] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfcb35b7cec64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa23600d5e83d: Update vlcprefrences.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa23600d5e83d
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6f875283f773: Update qlipperprefrences.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6f875283f773
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc161d2af6b4c: Update vlc-subtitle-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc161d2af6b4c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd83cf00f62be: Fix styling on close tab in pcmanfm-qt] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd83cf00f62be
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfa625ebaefe7: Add zoom in to mkae text appear bigger] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfa625ebaefe7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7dabbd7356af: Update kcalcnummode.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7dabbd7356af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL59168a39564b: Update vlc-video-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL59168a39564b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8a607b5d7212: Move pcmanfm-qt screenshot up instead of burying it] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8a607b5d7212
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7bf3d3c1cf12: Update vlc-minimal.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7bf3d3c1cf12
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf84b057a9fec: Update featherpad-font.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf84b057a9fec
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL95c7d2b1ccf5: Update pcmanfm-qt.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL95c7d2b1ccf5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4e2344210f71: Update featherpad-files-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4e2344210f71
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf0a27ebc05f3: Update vlc-audio-pref.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf0a27ebc05f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb0699b833c51: Update KCalc version] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb0699b833c51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL423263684b77: Update kcalc-color.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL423263684b77
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL60837f07393f: Update Kcalc.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL60837f07393f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbafc70c9e1ce: Update upgrade-notifier.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbafc70c9e1ce
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa7acfc24db96: Update kcalc-scinetific.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa7acfc24db96
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4ea9ddee6f9b: Add make text smaller in featherpad] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4ea9ddee6f9b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL253868f7339b: Update kcalcstatistic.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL253868f7339b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc8a24871ef19: Update vlc-input-codecs.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc8a24871ef19
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb690b8b8e396: Update featherpad-text-preft.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb690b8b8e396
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe6af76900d51: Update featherpadprefrences.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe6af76900d51
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL06729474379e: Update kcalc-shortcuts.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL06729474379e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb99278776ab: Update notifications-advanced.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb99278776ab
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb048002756ea: Update file_associations.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb048002756ea
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL48dbee1b56d9: Update application_chooser.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL48dbee1b56d9
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb3e94d540025: Update keyboardandmouse.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb3e94d540025
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL0938f87c127b: Update input-cursor.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL0938f87c127b
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL19d3269bf12e: Update keyboard-settings-tab.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL19d3269bf12e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL00fc40f80c66: Update keyboardlayout.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL00fc40f80c66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7c536299ceb6: Update lxqt-input-touchpad.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7c536299ceb6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe51b504fb118: Update locale.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe51b504fb118
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL1b95e37aeb66: Update multimonitor-fast.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL1b95e37aeb66
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL24a8700dd920: Update monitor_settings.png] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL24a8700dd920
